

Can Jet.com Take on Amazon and Win? - weston
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/can-jet-com-take-on-amazon-and-win

======
minthd
What they forgot - jet.com is (secretly) backed by Amazon's biggest
competitor(the chinese alibaba)[1]. Since AliBaba's revenue is probably larger
than Amazon, since Alibaba is definetly bigger in cross-border retail - and
it's investing huge sums into creating a global logistics network that could
ship things from china to any customer in the world in 4-7 days(and also ship
things from local warehouses for less time) , and it's model is less expensive
than Amazon for manufacturers who want to sell direct-to-consumer(with great
savings) ,and since there's decent likelihood of chinese government support
behind the scenes, There's a good chance AliBaba will win the heart of the
low-price seeking consumer.

Anyway, it's gonna be an interesting battle. I'm bringing the popcorn.

[1][http://www.valuewalk.com/2015/04/alibaba-backing-amazon-
riva...](http://www.valuewalk.com/2015/04/alibaba-backing-amazon-rival-jet-
com/)

------
aj_100
Sorry to vent but...

I had a really bad interview experience with Jet, to the point where I would
never shop with them as a customer. They recruited me, I passed two phone
interviews, and I thought I did well in the on-site interview. And then...
nothing. No feedback, no formal rejection, just nothing. I emailed and called
several times but even then I never got a "no" \- I would get a "we're still
trying to figure out our team organization". There was absolutely no
communication from their side at all. So it's several months later now and
I've given up any hope of any kind of response. And I'm walking away from the
experience just feeling kind of disrespected. (It's a shame too because I
would have loved to work at an F# shop.)

Every touch point an organization has with someone on the outside is the
opportunity to help or hurt your image a tiny little bit. And I think Jet
could definitely use some work in that department.

------
uptown
Probably not. But if you want to shop on price, check out Walmart.com. They're
pretty consistently clobbering Amazon across a variety of product categories.

